# New Speaker System from Teufel



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi All!! 

This is my first post on this home shack  Nice place you all got here. Anyway I was searching trough the forums looking for information on Speakers, but only found one reference to Teufel speakers from Germany. I was wondering did anyone have any information on these? I have read reviews (german and dutch) and also read a dutch audio forum and Teufel seems to have a great name on the Continent (Europe) It's just hard translating all the time  

I am from Ireland and I want to buy the following speakers from them

http://www.teufel.de/de/THXsysteme/s_521.cfm?lcom=110

What do you folks think? 

I am buying from Germany because it's cheaper for me for shipping.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi reaper12 and welcome to the Shack! I'm not familiar with the Teufel, and although I had a few years of German in high school, I must admit that their page is too much for me! They _look _OK, but that's about as far as my knowledge will go. Is that a price of 849 Euros for the whole package? A good price, but I'd be sure it's what I'm looking for (which is what you're doing by asking around! :T)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm surprised you found even that one reference to them here. I've never heard of them, but I've not heard of many that were not sold in the America's. I can only imagine trying to translate a review or follow a thread in one of those forums, but I guess most Germans would have trouble translating the Shack too.

Are there just no speaker you can audition from Ireland... or any that you've heard that you like?

Btw... welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Otter and Sonnie 

Yeah I was surprised to find reference to Teufel here as well. There are a few places in Ireland, but they are very expensive compared to prices in Europe or England. I can get speakers delivered to me from Europe cheaper than I can buy them stores in Ireland. There are times when the stores here have special offers and then you can get good prices. 

You can get really high end stuff or low end stuff here, there doesn't seem to be any middle ground here at all  

It was a long shot I know, I was just hoping that maybe lots of Germans visit this site lol


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well I have seen at least a few Germans here!

Have you tried AVForums? I’m sure you’ve heard of it – it’s a pretty big UK forum. I doubt you’re going to find much Stateside on Teufel. I’m familiar with a lot of obscure brands (translation: I’ve at least heard their names floated somewhere!) and I can’t say I’ve ever heard of them.

http://www.avforums.com/

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## b_good (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi reaper12, 

I am from Germany - I only can say: Teufel is known brand in Germany. Not as good known as Canton, but it has its tradition too. I cannot tell anything about their products. I recognized that the reviews from areaDVD (find link below -sorry it's German too) tell that you get extremely much value for money - I also recognized that areaDVD tends to give many ratings above very good with relation to price level (reference, outstanding,...). 
I personally have no budget for replacing my current custom made speaker set, but if there was, I would give one of the Teufel systems a try. For my taste a good startegy is: instead of spending 4000 EUR for a speaker system, spend 2000 for speakers and 2000 for improvements of the acoustic characteristics of your room (e.g. corner blocks). If budget is not an issue spend more ;o)

http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/index/lautsprecher.shtml

Regards,
Fred


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Fred, It's just a little late :bigsmile:

I went ahead last year and bought the system 5's from Teufel, and, I have been very, very happy with them!! I bought a marantz sr8001 amp and some high quality interconnects/cable as well. Everything From Bluray movies to computer games sound fantastic. Music is also top notch. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## rzsoltika (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello,

I allready own the Uncle Doc, the subwoofer from the Teufel Theater 10. this week I will receive also the satelites from this system. so far I have to tell that the sub is just great. 
The only thin is that I am having trouble with the nulls beacause of the shape of the room.

RZS


----------

